# True story from IIT Bombay - Batch 1992-96



## Stormseed (Jul 8, 2008)

One Night four College Students Were Playing Till Late Night and Didn't Study For The Test Which Was Scheduled For The Next Day. 

In the morning they thought of a plan. They made themselves look as dirty and weird with grease and dirt. They then went up to the Dean and said that they had gone out to a wedding last night and on their return the tire of their car burst and they had to push the car all the way back and that they were in no condition to appear for the test. So the Dean said they can have the re-test after 3 days. 

They thanked him and said they will be ready by that time. On the third day they appeared before the Dean. The Dean said that as this was a Special Condition Test, all four were required to sit in separate classrooms for the test. 

They all agreed as they had prepared well in the last 3 days.

The Test consisted of 2 questions with the total of 100 Marks.

Q.1. Your Name........ ......... ........( 2 MARKS)

Q.2. Which tyre burst ?........... ....(98 MARKS)
a) Front Left
b) Front Right
c) Back Left
d) Back Right 

?!?!?


----------



## Patience (Jul 8, 2008)

Priceless!


----------

